# East Mids Meet #4 - Feb 19th - *****Today!!*****



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

The 4th East Mids meet will be held on Sunday 19th February at 2pm as I can't make the 2nd sunday this month. We'll be meeting at the Woodend Pub as usual but if there is a reasonable turn out I think a small cruise through the grounds of Hardwick Hall could be in order. Will only be a 30 min round trip but with the bouns of stopping for some photos in the park and drink at the Hardwick Inn will make it worth while.

*Right, directions to the meet from the M1, Junction 28: *

From the motorway roundabout take the turning for Mansfield A38 (not the Derby A38 turning),
At the first set of trafic lights turn left,
Go straigh over the two mini roundabouts,
At the crossroads at the top of the hill with traffic lights go straight over, 
At the next crossroads turn left,
Follow the road, after you leave the housed area and go down the hill, the Woodend Pub is just on the right.

The Woodend Inn Family Pub
Chesterfield Road, Huthwaite, NG17 2QJ

Hope to see as many people there as possible 

Nick


----------



## ttdunc (Oct 21, 2005)

Nem noted date in feb will be there .


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

I will be there for the first time with my 2002 coupe 225bhp silver which I purchased last weekend


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I might be able to make this one too.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Im coming too mate.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Awsome news people!

I'll make sure my camera's ready then as it seems we could have a good oppertunity for some pics of more than a couple cars on the east mids meet at last!

Nick


----------



## Jus-TT (Feb 1, 2006)

New to this forum, but from East mids area with 2004 V6 TT.

Definately plan to attend event at Woodend Inn pub on 19/02/06 @ 2pm


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jus-TT said:


> New to this forum, but from East mids area with 2004 V6 TT.
> 
> Definately plan to attend event at Woodend Inn pub on 19/02/06 @ 2pm


Welcome to the forum :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Jus-TT said:


> New to this forum, but from East mids area with 2004 V6 TT.
> 
> Definately plan to attend event at Woodend Inn pub on 19/02/06 @ 2pm


Woohoo! Another one! I'm really please this meet is starting to get off the ground. Welcome to the forum indeed, and wel'll see you on the 19th.

Nick


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Any chance of doing a saturday sometime sunday is out for me.may be a cruise around the peaks and a drink somewhere once warmer weather comes. :?:


----------



## trickytreez (Dec 15, 2004)

Looks like they'll be more than me and you this time then Nick!!

See you all on Sunday

Tim


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

There will indeed, I'm well looking forward to it mate.

Unfortunatly sssgucci will not be there I don't think, damn shame too  Hope to see him at a future meet tho depending on how things work out.



barton TT said:


> Any chance of doing a saturday sometime sunday is out for me.may be a cruise around the peaks and a drink somewhere once warmer weather comes. :?:


I don't see why not, when the meet gets a bit more recognised I'm sure a saturday event can be arranged. Like you say a longer day cruise would be great.

Nick


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks nem look forward to a saturday in the future and that long cruise with the top down. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Nem said:


> There will indeed, I'm well looking forward to it mate.
> 
> Unfortunatly sssgucci will not be there I don't think, damn shame too  Hope to see him at a future meet tho depending on how things work out.
> 
> ...


Hi Nem. If my back is better shape and if you dont mind me tagging along in a Fiat Punto then I will come along. I obviously wont be up for crusing but I will come up just to meet up and a drink.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You're more than welcome mate, the drink's on me.  I'm sure you could do with it.

See you sunday if you can make it.

Nick


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi everybody

I am planning to be there about 1PM and going to have a pub lunch before the meet you are welcome to join me.

Cheers !


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Johnny G said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I am planning to be there about 1PM and going to have a pub lunch before the meet you are welcome to join me.
> 
> Cheers !


Sounds good to me mate. Me and the girlfriend will come and join you at 1pm then.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Any more for any more?

Nick


----------



## trickytreez (Dec 15, 2004)

Big thanks to Nick for sticking with this meet, was really great to see so many cars there today!

Anyway, here goes with my first attempt at posting some pictures on here - thanks to the chap who mentioned photobucket to me - sorry mate, didn't catch ur name!

If this doesn't work, i'll post a link to the photobucket site, but hopefully they'll be some thumbnails below:

Cheers

Tim


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

i'll forgive you this time :wink: just glad you rembered photobucket :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

The red QS is just [smiley=sweetheart.gif].


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

so it was you that left the drool on my bonnet then :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> so it was you that left the drool on my bonnet then :lol:


yes it was me. :lol: Just got home to Essex after the long drive to East Mids to drool all over your car. :wink:

Very nice!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

keep saying that red is the best colour for a qs.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > so it was you that left the drool on my bonnet then :lol:
> ...


Blimey your getting like jamie.He's planning to go to every TT event i think :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Blimey your getting like jamie.He's planning to go to every TT event i think :wink:


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Nice pictures.  Wish I could have made it, looks like a good meet.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

looks a good turn out this time,any news on a saturday meet for the future. :?:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Mini review and my pics are now up in the main forum:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?p=623043

Nick


----------

